# Butyl flashing on Asphalt shingles



## Saraki (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi.
Recently I heard that butyl on asphalt shingles aren't the best
way to go in terms of chemical reaction they have with each other.
I did find some info on internet speaking of this but never was
any evidence provided. Anyone has any experience with this?
If a photo can be provided, that would be really great.


----------



## Saraki (Jul 22, 2015)

I found the answer from another source so just in case anyone else is looking for it.
No photo evidence but it is an information from a supplier.

The short answer is "Can have problems".
This is because the butyl rubber used for flashings has a mix of plasticizer to maintain
it's sticky state. If the plasitcizer resembles carbon disulfide (Kerosene) asphalt will
be tattered. So if you plan to use butyl on asphalt you should check the MSDS
(Material safty data sheet) and see if it has any substance close to carbon disulfide 
is mixed in.


----------

